# Was bedeutet Ibs



## Frank 34 (9. Oktober 2002)

Hallo erst einmal an alle.
Ich bin der Neue und komme jetzt öfters hier ins Forum.
Vor allem mit dummen Fragen. :q 
Bin ja Anfänger

Hier gleich mal die erste.

Was bedeutet Ibs auf der Rute?;+ 
Sonst ist immer das Wurfgewicht angegeben.


----------



## Bergi (9. Oktober 2002)

Herzlich willkommen an Board! #h 
Wieso dumme Frage?Dafür ist das Anfänger forum da!Alles was unklar ist einfach posten! :m 

So jetzt zu deiner Frage:
lbs ist die englische bezeichnung für Pfund.
Das heisst wenn eine Rute 2,5 lbs hat dann heisst das,wenn amn 2,5 englische Pfund an eine Schnur bindet,das sich die Rute im 90 Grad Winkel biegt!Bei 2,5 lbs sind es etwa 80g Wurfgewicht!

Bergi


----------



## Noob-Flyer (9. Oktober 2002)

Hoi!

Ich wollt nur ergänzen, dass wenn du nun irgendwo liest, dass ein Fisch 1000lbs(von dem ich noch träumen muss :q ) oder so gewogen hat, dann sind meist amerikanische lb gemeint!

1 pound (lb) = 453,59 g

Bis dann

Noob-Flyer


----------



## Bergi (9. Oktober 2002)

@ Noobfleyer:
Danke für die Ergänzung!
Ich war mir nicht mehr sicher wie viel ein Pfund ist.Ich wusste nur 400 und ein paar zerquetschte!

Bergi


----------



## Frank 34 (9. Oktober 2002)

Na das ging ja fix.Jetzt bin ich schon ein bischen schlauer.  
Dann Danke ich Euch erst einmal.


----------



## Michael Grabow (9. Oktober 2002)

Jetzt aber mal ne Frage von einem nicht mehr ganz jungen Angler: Englische Pounds und Amerikanische Pounds- gibt es da auch einen Unterschied wie bei Englischen & Amerikanischen Gallonen?

 #h


----------



## Noob-Flyer (9. Oktober 2002)

Hmmm,

willstes wohl genau wissen...
Ich glaub aber nicht, hab es nur so geschrieben, weil ich es auch nur so sicher wusste...

Bis dann
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Bergi (9. Oktober 2002)

mhhh,weiss nicht...
Ich sag auf jeden Fall immer englische Pfund!

Bergi


----------



## Hummer (9. Oktober 2002)

Englische lbs und amerikanische sind identisch.
16 oz (ounces) ergeben ein lb.

Und das mir das keiner libs ausspricht!#q 

Dat heißt pounds oder auch Pfund.

libs klingt etwa so bescheuert, als wenn ein Brite zu kg kigs sagen würde. :q 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. Oktober 2002)

Um das Wurfgewicht einer Rute mit einer Testkurve in 
lbs auszurechnen, multipliziert man die lbs mal 454 Gramm
und teilt durch 16. z.B. Rute 3 lbs:
3 mal 454 = 1362 : 16 = 85 Gramm , 
dies ist das max. Wurfgewicht.
Optimal ist ca 80% davon, also rund 70 gramm.
Damit wird man die größte Wurfweite erzielen.
Gruß
Udo


----------



## Bergi (10. Oktober 2002)

@ Udo Mundt:
Biste dir da sicher?Mit einer 3lbs Rute Pfeffer ich dir 120g Bleie gen Horizont!

Und mit meinen 2,5lbs Ruten ziehe ich mit 80-90g noch voll durch ohne Gefahr,das sie bricht!

Bergi


----------



## Lynx (10. Oktober 2002)

@bergi,
rechnerisch hat Udo recht.
Es versteht sich, dass die Werte des Idealwurfgewichtes nur dann von Bedeutung sind, wenn absolute Maximalwerte erreicht werden sollen.
Bei kürzeren Würfen mit &quot;Compound Taper (CT)&quot; und &quot;Composite Progressive Taper (CPT)&quot; - Ruten darf das Wurfgewicht bis zum doppelten des Idealgewichtes erhöht werden, wenn entsprechend weich und vorsichtig ausgeworfen wird.
Bei den steifen &quot; Fast Taper (FT) würde ich nicht über das Idealgewicht gehen.


----------



## AngelChris (10. Oktober 2002)

also ich rechne noch ein bisschen anders.
genau musst du nämlich rechnen: lbs*453,6(!)/16=WG  :g


----------



## Bergi (10. Oktober 2002)

@ angelchris:
So penibel müssen wir ja auch nicht sein,oder?  

Bergi


----------



## AngelChris (10. Oktober 2002)

och warum nicht???? :q 
wollte es doch nur mal anbringen :q


----------



## aichi (10. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab hier ne kleine Tabelle ausm Gerlinger: 

1 1/4 Ibs   =  10-40g
1 1/2 Ibs   =  14-45g
1 3/4 Ibs   =  20-50g
2     Ibs   =  30-70g
2 1/4 Ibs   =  35-75g
2 1/2 Ibs   =  40-85g
2 3/4 Ibs   =  50-100g
3     Ibs   =  60-110g
3 1/2 Ibs   =  70-125g
4     Ibs   =  80-140g


----------



## Schleie! (10. Oktober 2002)

aichi hat schon alles gesagt! lbs ist das wurfgewicht auf Englisch!


----------



## Frank 34 (10. Oktober 2002)

Super
Jetzt hab ich&acute;s auch verstanden.

aichi
Die Tabelle ist super. :m 

Aber ich habe eine Rute 25 bis 75 gramm Wurfgewicht.
Kann man ja die Höchstbelastung in Ibs umrechnen.
Und das minimale? 25g
Ist ja alles ziemlich ungenau wenn die eine Rute verkaufen wo nur z.B. Ibs draufsteht.
Wir schreiben ja auch 25g bis 75g.
Müßte man doch da auch angeben.2Ibs bis 2,5Ibs.


----------



## Tinsen (10. Oktober 2002)

*HrHr*



> libs klingt etwa so bescheuert, als wenn ein Brite zu kg kigs sagen würde.



ralf du bist der geilste ! (...unter dem tisch vorkrabbel...)  :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Oktober 2002)

Also die Rechnerei könnt ihr wie bergi schon sagt vergessen, da kommt maximal ein näherungswert raus. ich frage mich, wem diese Formel überhaupt eingefallen ist. (die TC in gramm durch 16 teilen) Da ist die Tabelle schon besser. 
TC&acute;s lassen sich übrigens eigentlich nur genau angeben, da bei höherem gewicht die rute ja einen spitzeren Winkel kriegt. (Siehe Bergi)
Meine 2,5 lbs (Ich habs pounds ausgesprochen!) werfen 50-150g; optimale wurfweite bei etwas über 100. Also fällt das auch bei jeder Rute unterschiedlich aus. Ebenso wie bei dem Wurfgewicht, da stimmen einige Angaben auch nicht so. (2-5g Spinnruten: mit 2g hab ich die nicht wirklich gut werfen können, oder 150g Feeder: zerleder ich damit alle, oder fast alle Brandungsruten: entweder auf 100g ausgelegt oder auf 200, nie auf 100-200!)
Also, taschenrechner husch husch wieder in den schrank, und ausprobieren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. Oktober 2002)

wie gesagt!
meine Berechnungen beziehen sich nur auf Durchschnitts-
berechnungen. 
Gruß
Udo


----------



## hsobolewski (11. Oktober 2002)

Mit dieser Rechnerei ist schön und gut aber der Tatsache kommt man damit nicht nahe. Man braucht sich nur eine Cat Fisch Rute mit 6lb anschauen. Egal welcher Hersteller. Es sind nun mal Ruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von 400-600gr. So weit ich weis beruhen diese Werte in lb auf eine kurve die die Rutenspitze in einem bestimmten länge bei dem lb Gewicht vorweist . Was sicherlich eine sichere Aussage ist, das die angegebenen lb Angaben zu der Rutenserie angeschaut werden muss.(z.B. Carp-Ruten, Wallerruten, Meeresruten,...) Eine Karpfenrute mit einer semiparabolischen Aktion hat bei 3lb etwa ein Wurfgewicht von 60-90gr. Eine LR Aktion hat dagegen ein Wurfgewicht von 80-100gr. Hier gibt es sogar Ruten die bei 3,5lb ein Wurfgewicht haben von 140-160gr.


----------



## aichi (11. Oktober 2002)

Ach ja, die Tabelle die ich geschrieben habe zählt hauptsächlich für Daiwa KArpfenruten. Hab ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben. Schätz aber dass man sich schon ein wenig danach richten kann.


----------



## hsobolewski (11. Oktober 2002)

aichi
Hast schon recht bei gleichen baureien kann mann schon etwa davon ausgehen. Wollte es nur mal darstellen das es gar nicht so einfach ist eine pauschale Aussage zu machen. Ach ja, eine Kev-Rute hat etwa 10% weniger Wurfgewicht wie eine Hochmodul Carbon Rute mit der gleichen Aktion. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, das das Wurfgewicht noch lange nichts aussagt wie viel Gewicht mann bis zum Bruch werfen kann. Als Beisspiel. Armalite SP 3,5lb Wurfgew. 80-140gr werfen kann man auch bedingt Gewichte bis 180gr. Nur diese extreme Weite erreicht man halt nicht mehr.


----------



## Tinsen (11. Oktober 2002)

..also langsam wird es kompliziert .... ;+


----------



## Lynx (11. Oktober 2002)

Richtig Tinsen,
aber nur deshalb weil man bei einer solchen Diskussion schon die Grundbegriffe der Rutenbauarten kennen sollte.
Und dazu gehört halt, dass man z.B. CT,CPT und FT- Ruten auseinander kennt.


----------



## Michael Grabow (12. Oktober 2002)

Ist schon erstaunlich was aus einer einfachen Frage alles wird :b  :q 
Was, zur Hölle, ist / sind CT,CPT und FT- Ruten  ;+ 
Bin doch nur Hamburger, wir müssen zur Sportfischerprüfung keine Rutenblanks selbst wickeln. Und meine Prüfung ist auch schon 30j her  :g 

migra (ein unwissender und nicht mehr ganz junger Jungangler  #t  )


----------



## Tinsen (12. Oktober 2002)

also ich weiß, wie ein aal aussieht ......  :q


----------



## til (12. Oktober 2002)

Mal zur Aufklärung, woher das geteilt durch 16 herkommt:
Die Engländer sagen 1 Lb Testkurve entspricht etwa 1 oz Wurfgewicht (und 5 Lbs Schnurtragkraft). Und da 16 Ozs = 1 Lb eben die geteilt durch 16. Das sind also wirklich nur grobe Faustregeln. Hätte ein Pfund 15 Oz, würden wir alle /15 machen; jede Wette!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Oktober 2002)

@ Til dan hätte eine 3,5 lbs rute 3,5 oz wurfgewicht =98g.
also die Rechnung hinkt aber gewaltig.

@ Migra
Muss man meiner meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt wissen (ausser zum Angeben)

CT = Compound Taper = 3/4 Durchgehende Aktion
CPT = Compound Progressive Taper = Wie CT aber bei grosser belastung biegung bis ins Handteil haben fast alle modernen Karpfenruten
FT = Fast Taper = Spitzenaktion

Es gibt noch weitere englische Bezeichnungen für weitere Biegekurven, das sind jetzt nur die gebräuchlichsten, die Deutschen Bezeichnungen sind hier glaub ich sowieso verständlicher.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## til (23. Oktober 2002)

@GF:
Es ist die gleiche Rechnung, die hier alle machen (vom Resultat her), nur ein bisschen anders gerechnet.
Also 3,5 Lbs = c.100g WG, laut Aichis Tabelle 70-125g WG
Das stimmt jedenfalls überein! (70-125 = (70+125)/2= 97g)
Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass die umgerechnete Testkurve das optimale Wurfgewicht ergibt.
@all
Das Problem bei stärkeren Ruten (Wallerruten, Pilkruten) ist meiner Meinung nach, dass hier oft viel zu schwere Wurfgewichte angegeben werden, die ich eher als Ködergewichte bezeichnen würde. Man wirft solche Gewichte ja nicht mehr aus wie einen Kunstköder oder ein Grundblei, sondern schlenzt sie eher durch die Gegend oder lässt sie überhaupt einfach ins Wasser gleiten.
Also ich hatte mal ne Pilke, die war mit 150-300g angegeben, aber war nur unwesentlich Stärker als meine Sportex Hechtrute, die mit 40g (das wär dann Testkurve 1,5 nach der Rechnung, nach der Tabelle so 1 3/4 oder 2 )  beschriftet war. Ich bin sicher, wenn ich mit der Pilke mit 300g voll durchgezogen hätte, wär sie elendiglich geknickt (was dann auch Ihr Schicksal war, allerdings bei einem Hänger). Andererseits kann ich mit der 40g Rute Problemlos Pilker von 100g Fischen.


----------



## Angelwebshop (23. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute hier die Interpretation der Angelegenheit aus meiner Sicht.

lbs ist die Mehrzahl von lb. Deswegen das angefügte -s- am Ende. lb ist die gebräuchliche Gewichtsangabe für Pfund (pound), die vorwiegend in den USA und Großbritanien verwendet wird. 1 lb entspricht 453,59g. 

Entscheidend ist aber das wir wissen was ist überhaupt das Aktionsgewicht:

Das Aktionsgewicht ist eine feste Größe und kann von jedem selbst ermittelt werden. Darum eignet sich diese Angabe besser als das Wurfgewicht. Das Aktionsgewicht gibt die Kraft an, bei der die Rute bei einer Krümmung von  90 ° dem Gegenüber ( Fisch oder Hänger) entgegensetzt. Belasten wir die Rute am Spitzenring mit einem Gewicht von z. B. 1500 g haben wir ein Aktionsgewicht von  ca. 3 1/3   lb.   (  3,3 x 453,59 = 1496,85)

Zu beachten ist auch das je nach Overlap das Aktionsgewicht und das Wurfgewicht bei baugleichen Ruten um bis zu 5 % variieren kann.
Optimales Wurfgewicht  Das optimale Wurfgewicht kann nur individuell ermittelt werden. Jeder Werfer und jeder Wurfstil ist  anders. Ein ungefähres Wurfgewicht erhält man indem wir das Aktionsgewicht nehmen und durch 20 teilen. Dies ist wohlgemerkt ein optimales Wurfgewicht. 

Die Geräteindustrie teilt in der Regel durch 15 oder 16. Beispiel  

Aktionsgewicht 1200 Gramm  

Optimales Wurfgewicht: 1200 : 20 = 60g

Wurfgewichtsangabe der Geräteindustrie:             
1200 : 15 = 80g  

Wird eine Rute von Händlern mit einem Wurfgewicht von, bis (z. B. 30g – 60 g) angeboten bedeutet der höhere Wert meist das Aktionsgewicht. In jedem Fall sollte ein Angler das Aktionsgewicht seiner Rute kennen

Nun viel Spass beim Ausprobieren

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Oktober 2002)

Meine Flinten haben 2, 25 bis 2,5 Pounds Testkurve, die Werfen aber logga 100g Blei, sind die Jetzt kaputt, weil das mit der Rechnerei nich mehr hinhaut, oder können die Sportexfritzen nich rechnen??? :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :m


----------



## Michael Grabow (23. Oktober 2002)

Ääh- Flinten? Schießt Du deine Karpfen? :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Oktober 2002)

Also ich nehm die Rechnerei jetzt mal ernst. (Nur mal so spasseshalber, denn eigentlich tu ich das ja nicht.)

Dann hat meine Karpfenrute ein optimales WG von 56g(2oz) weil 2,5lbs x 454/20
(nein, hat sie nicht sondern etwa 100g)

Meine Brandungsrute mit Wg 6oz(175g) hat dann eine TC von 6lbs (hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert) (oder 7,25 nach der rechnung mal 20) 
Das glaub ich ja noch, aber das die optimale Schnurstärke 30 (36,25) lbs (0,55mm) sein soll wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Meine Spinnrute mit 50-80g wurfgewicht wird durch zauberhand zur 2,75lbs TC Rute, und somit steifer als meine Karpfenrute.
(im Leben nicht)

Ebenso meine Heavy Feeder mit -150g WG. Die hat mit der mal 16 Rechnung satte 5,25 ( mal 20: 6,3)lbs und ist somit locker als Wallerrute einsetzbar. :g 
Optimale schnur 25-30 lbs!!!

Und erzählt bitte mal einer der IGFA, das meine 80lbs Trollingrute eine optimale schnurtragkraft von 400lbs(180kg) hat, und die entsprechend klassifizierten Rollen viel zu klein sind.
(Dann geh ich wrackangeln auf echte Wracks   :z   :z  :z )

Rechnen macht doch fast soviel Spass wie angeln. #u 

Just Monsters
Holger


(P.S. Die umrechnungen bzw Tabellen stimmen nur für die urdprünglichen leichten und recht weichen Englischen Karpfenruten mit 3/4-durchgehender Aktion, die mitte bis ende der 80er modern waren. Da stammen sie nämlich her, weil die Deutschen ohne ihre geliebten Wurfgewichtangaben nicht leben konnten)


----------



## til (25. Oktober 2002)

@gf:
Deine Rechnereinen sind ja lustig, aber die IGFA Lbs mit Testkurve gleichzusetzen ist natürlich Quatsch, denn bei der IGFA sind die Lbs ja Schnurklasse. Du kannst höchstens Rechnen Igfa 30 Lbs / 5 = müsste Testkurve 6 Lbs sein und somit optimales Wurfgewicht von c. 180g haben. Wie blödsinnig das ist, überlasse ich dir. 
Wenn deine Feederrute mit bis 150g angeschrieben ist, dürfte das optimale Wurfgewicht eher bei knapp 100g liegen und dann sinds nur noch c. 3 1/2 Lbs Testkurve (Schnurstärke 17 Pfund). Aber das ist eh Blödsinn, denn man kann eigentlich garnicht vom Wurfgewicht die Testkurve errechnen, denn die steht ja fest und kann gemessen werden, das Wurfgewicht hingegen ist eine Fantasiezahl, die jeder Hersteller anders definiert, und welche Gewichte man mit einer Rute tatsächlich wirft, ist irgendwie auch Ermessenssache.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Oktober 2002)

also, ich geht lieber angeln, das ist die vierhändige 
Luft....serei!


----------



## Brady (26. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab mir vor einigen Jahren bei Moritz Superbilligangebotsschnäppchenminipreiskarpfenruten gekauft. 3.6m lang und 3lbs. Die hab ich zu allererst als Brandungsruten mit 120g vergewaltigt und nun nehm ich sie manchmal notgedrungen zum Karpfenangeln. Die kannste wahrscheinlich auch als Zeltgestänge nehmen oder Welse mit erschlagen. Soviel zum Wurfgewicht. Wenn ich dann neue hab werd ich sie mal zerschießen und euch sagen bei wieviel gramm sie den Geist aufgegeben haben.


----------



## hsobolewski (26. Oktober 2002)

Brady
Das Wurfgewicht soll eigendlich nichts darüber Aussagen wann die Rute den Geist aufgibt :q  Sonder das Gewicht womit man das beste Wurfverhalten erreicht. Dies stimmt aber bei selbsternanten Feederruten nicht. Dort wird geschwindelt das sich die Balken biegen. Dort kann man schon fast fom Gewicht reden wobei sie bricht.Als beispiel kann eine Rute 3lb haben und trotzdem Gewichte werfen die über 100gr liegen. Aber das optimale Gwicht ist nun mal max-95gr.


----------



## Brady (26. Oktober 2002)

Ja ,mag ja sein das das &quot;optimale&quot; Gewicht bei 95,7365g :q  liegt. Aber ich hab immer noch ganz gern so einen kleinen &quot;Sicherheitspuffer&quot;. Und den zu kennen wäre manchmal nicht schlecht.


----------

